# Beach front fishing report



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

San Luis pass 
bait - crab / live shrimp
3 hours of fishing 
limit of reds / limit of sheephead
2 big uglies both cpr ....no need for weight or length discussion just nice cold fun and cold beer to enjoy a a day off .... dont care how big , just got wet letting uglies go was only bad part of the day ..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a great day of catching.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Every report of healthy fish makes me feel that much better. Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice report and good pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report . You need some cheep waders for releasing the fish so you don't get wet. I bet that water was cold. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*pass*

If u don`t mind me asking was that on the freeport side....thx


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks like Galveston side, you can see Treasure Island thru bridge
Good job Trout! Thanks for the report


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Galveston side*

It was on Galveston side , and yeah that water was cold cold , but Im going to do everything possible not to kill anything Im not going to harvest .
Yep , on my way to Academy tomorrow for some waders for sure .


----------



## jarussell1795 (Aug 8, 2017)

What are the specs on the rods you used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Beach rods*

I made those about 10 years ago, those are the original gatorglass blanks . They are 8ft with a 9 tip I believe the part no. was a U696H , but dont quote me because it was a long time ago . I got them paired with Sealine 30's with 20lb test .They cast a "mile" with a 3 oz or 4 oz spider .Ive landed plenty of bull reds and drums at seawolf but at same time you can swap leaders and throw a double drop with live skrimps and catch sheepies or anything else .I hope that helps bro .


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Way to brave the cold and have a productive trip, thanks for the report.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Whoa!*



troutalex33 said:


> I made those about 10 years ago, those are the original gatorglass blanks . They are 8ft with a 9 tip I believe the part no. was a U696H , but dont quote me because it was a long time ago . I got them paired with Sealine 30's with 20lb test .They cast a "mile" with a 3 oz or 4 oz spider .Ive landed plenty of bull reds and drums at seawolf but at same time you can swap leaders and throw a double drop with live skrimps and catch sheepies or anything else .I hope that helps bro .


Hold on! â€œCast a mileâ€?? Did you actually get a rangefinder to verify your cast of a mile? Must be a statue mile, not nautical.:slimer: JK. Awesome catches man!!!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Can't believe you walked out there w/o waders. That's crazy!
Congrats on a great day of fishing and thanks for posting up.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice fish! Thanks for posting.


----------

